# Help! Mall close to downtown Cairo?



## ravisurdhar (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm currently visiting Cairo and staying at a hotel downtown, about a 10-15 minute walk south of the Egyptian Museum. Is there a mall and/or grocery store nearby? My friend arrived without her luggage and Turkish Airlines has been thoroughly unhelpful about getting it back, so she needs to buy some clothes. Also, I'm on a very strict diet at the moment due to some medical issues, so I need to buy some items that are gluten and sugar free (I'd kill for a box of cornflakes right about now). We've looked up and down that street running NW from the Museum, the one where Falfela's is, but that wasn't what we needed. A nice, Western-style shopping mall would do wonders for our comfort level right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You should be able to find cornflakes in most of the small grocery shops you see dotted around.
You can take a taxi to City Stars the cost should be no more that 25 Egyptian pounds and you will find many clothes shops plus Spinneys supermaket is on the ground floor.


----------



## ravisurdhar (Jan 1, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You should be able to find cornflakes in most of the small grocery shops you see dotted around.
> You can take a taxi to City Stars the cost should be no more that 25 Egyptian pounds and you will find many clothes shops plus Spinneys supermaket is on the ground floor.


City Stars is all the way out by the airport! Is there nothing closer?

I've been looking in those little stores and can only seem to find sodas and snack foods (potato chips, pastries, etc).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is only 30 minutes away... same distance as Maadi.

Ahh there is the Alcadia mall that is on the banks of the Nile past the World trade centre.. but no supermarket there. I dont live in a tourist area of Cairo yet there are cornflakes in all my little shops or
Try and find the metro supermarket local to you.


You could get a taxi to Zamalek and have a wonder round there... clothes available plus lots of shops used to westerners and of course Metro and Alpha market have stores there.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

good tips from MS!
BTW it is Arkadia Mall.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

ravisurdhar said:


> (I'd kill for a box of cornflakes right about now).



OMG we have a CEREAL KILLER here


----------



## ebied4ever (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

In downtown, all services & goods you can get beside you without go further.

To buy food, beverage,...etc you have alot of small groceries to buy from them. 
For Falafel, you have many restaurants located in downtown to buy from the best are Gad, Felfela and shabrawy. For koshary, you have felfela, tahrir koshary & abo tarek.

Malls: Talaat Harab mall located in talaat harab st in downtown. You have also to visit World trade center, arakedia mall and nile city tower mall they are 15 mins far from tahrir sq.

You can use yellowpages egypt, wikimapia & google maps to find where exactly these places are located.


----------

